# trade idea



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Kidd to LA for Kwame, Odom, Farmar and Crittenton. this way, you can keep Bynum and have Fish backing up Kidd.

Kidd
Some guy
Walton
Vlad
Bynum

thoughts? Dallas and LA seem like the hotspots.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't see us giving up Farmar and Critt in the same deal.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Cris said:


> I don't see us giving up Farmar and Critt in the same deal.


IMO, if the Lakers seriously think they can push for the WCF and they fele they're on the brink, i think they might trade the young guns last second.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> Kidd to LA for Kwame, Odom, Farmar and Crittenton. this way, you can keep Bynum and have Fish backing up Kidd.
> 
> Kidd
> Some guy
> ...


might be the worst trade i have heard/read in a long time...wow:lol:


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> Kidd to LA for Kwame, Odom, Farmar and Crittenton. this way, you can keep Bynum and have Fish backing up Kidd.
> 
> Kidd
> Some guy
> ...


That's actually a pretty fair trade. *The Farmar and Critt thing would probably be the sticking point since Mitch seemingly believes that the philosophy of giving up nothing for something and giving up superstars for nothing works.*


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Odom, Kwame, Famar or Javaris for Kidd and Boone.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think Lakers are planning on trading Farmar AND Javaris. You still have to keep in mind that Kidd is 34 years old and Fisher is older as well, so we'd need to keep one of them for sure.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

why would we be giving away our future for a point guard who has a maximum of 4 good years lefT?

is this bait?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

The trade is laughable and seeing koberules24 saying it was fair was even more funny.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

haha, so you want all the good prospect from the lakers for a 34 year old point guard who makes as much money as whole Bobcats team.
Odom and kwame for Kidd or no deal, I would say.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's not that bad. At least he isn't demanding Bynum like last season. This makes sense as the first proposal from the Nets, but we're going to have to compromise. Take your pick of Farmar or Crittenton, and take our 2008 and possibly 2010 first round picks.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Theonee said:


> haha, so you want all the good prospect from the lakers for a 34 year old point guard who makes as much money as whole Bobcats team.
> Odom and kwame for Kidd or no deal, I would say.


thats a horrible deal, man.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> It's not that bad. At least he isn't demanding Bynum like last season. This makes sense as the first proposal from the Nets, but we're going to have to compromise. Take your pick of Farmar or Crittenton, and take our 2008 and possibly 2010 first round picks.


true, you could swap either Farmar or Critt with a first rounder which would have more value.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> Kidd to LA for Kwame, Odom, Farmar and Crittenton. this way, you can keep Bynum and have Fish backing up Kidd.
> 
> Kidd
> Some guy
> ...


that's the worst trade I've seen in a long time, someone would kill Mitch if he did that


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

considering it looks like Dallas is only willing to give up Harris + some scrubs, Lakers would be overbidding by way too much


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't see us giving up Odom or Bynum for Kidd.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=429~3239~981~3002~1016~615~1024&teams=13~11~11~11~11~17~17&te=&cash=
Thoughts??? I think the deal works out fairly good for everyone.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

depending on how the lakers play thursday against the spurs ill decide if we even need to make a trade. IMO i think improving from within is the best idea for the lakers right now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I wouldn't trade Odom, Farmar and Critt for Kidd. Two yes, but not all three.

If you don't think that's fair than I would say keep Jason and enjoy paying two 30 somethings 15 mill + to be mediocre.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

CubanLaker said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=429~3239~981~3002~1016~615~1024&teams=13~11~11~11~11~17~17&te=&cash=
> Thoughts??? I think the deal works out fairly good for everyone.


I am not sure whether New Jersey has Night Clubs with shooters to satisfy Tinsley's needs.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> considering it looks like Dallas is only willing to give up Harris + some scrubs, Lakers would be overbidding by way too much


lol, our GM wants Howard.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I wouldn't trade Odom, Farmar and Critt for Kidd. Two yes, but not all three.
> 
> If you don't think that's fair than I would say keep Jason and enjoy paying two 30 somethings 15 mill + to be mediocre.


Be easy, bro. Just a trade proposal. damn, ppl sure as **** are sensitive about there Lakers here.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Theonee said:


> I am not sure whether New Jersey has Night Clubs with shooters to satisfy Tinsley's needs.


Dude...its Jersey..:biggrin:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Be easy, bro. Just a trade proposal. damn, ppl sure as **** are sensitive about there Lakers here.


I think you need to take your own advice.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=429~3239~981~3002~1016~615~1024&teams=13~11~11~11~11~17~17&te=&cash=
> Thoughts??? I think the deal works out fairly good for everyone.


I guess it's somewhat reasonable since tinsley's value just plummeted with that shooting incident. However, i think sean williams is highly regarded as a prospect so the nets would ask for more if they're going to trade him. Maybe throw in a first round pick to the pacers and give sasha to the nets?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

dannyM said:


> I guess it's somewhat reasonable since tinsley's value just plummeted with that shooting incident. However, i think sean williams is highly regarded as a prospect so the nets would ask for more if they're going to trade him. *Maybe throw in a first round pick to the pacers and give sasha to the nets?*


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lol so we give up that junk to come up with kid huh?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Take Critt,Kwame,Radmanovic and Kwame please. Dump the triangle (impossible) and let Kidd,Odom,Kobe,Ariza and Bynum play an uptempo ball :cheer:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> Be easy, bro. Just a trade proposal. damn, ppl sure as **** are sensitive about there Lakers here.


I wasn't responding to you, just to Kidd rumors in general.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm personally in favor of Odom, Critt, and a first for Kidd, and I'd love to get that as a Nets fan. you get Kidd, and keep Farmar for your future point, give up Odom, who seems to have overstayed his welcome. Nets get a pick, a point to compete with Marcus for the spot in the future, and a serviceable big man that they desperately need.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't think so. Let's not forget that Kidd is on the downside of his career.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

dannyM said:


> I guess it's somewhat reasonable since tinsley's value just plummeted with that shooting incident. However, i think sean williams is highly regarded as a prospect so the nets would ask for more if they're going to trade him. Maybe throw in a first round pick to the pacers and give sasha to the nets?


That's the wrong Sean Williams. The Pacers have one too.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> That's the wrong Sean Williams. The Pacers have one too.


No hes right. Its the Net's Sean William. I figure the Pacer had to get something out of the deal. The Nets would give up their young prospect for an impact big that they need in Oneal and a solid replacement for Kidd in Tinsley. a lineup of

Tinsley
Carter
Jefferson
Oneal
Collin/Krstic/Magloire?? 

in the East can do some damage. If it doesnt, they can blow it up and still have a couple of our 1st round picks to use along with their own for the rebuilding process and the move to Brooklyn.

The Pacers would get a solid talented young PG in Farmar and a young prospect in Williams. Along with an up and coming Granger and a solid Dunleavy, thats a solid core of young players to rebuild with. 

We get Kidd with out giving up Odom or Bynum.

Kidd
Kobe
Odom
Turiaf
Bynum. 

That lineup looks pretty scary.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Now there's talk that the Lakers have spoken to the 76ers about a swap of Kwame Brown and a first round pick for Andre Miller.

I'd rather not trade Kwame until the deadline if the only thing on the table at the moment is Andre Miller. However, he is a 15ppg, 6apg PG, so I'd rather have him than not have him. Also, next year, he would be a more valuable expiring contract than Kwame because he's actually, well...good.

Kwame Brown, Sasha Vujacic, '08 first Round Pick for Andre Miller and Rodney Carney (Sixers fans seem to want to get rid of him).

PG: Andre Miller...Jordan Farmar...Javaris Crittenton
SG: Kobe Bryant...Derek Fisher...Rodney Carney...Coby Karl
SF: Vladimir Radmanovic...Luke Walton...Trevor Ariza
PF: Lamar Odom...Ronny Turiaf
C: Andrew Bynum...Chris Mihm


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

do we need more point guards? probably not. we need more big bodies, if anything.

after signing fisher, drafting java, and farmar's recent emergence.. trading kwame for andre would be bone headed move... unless we use him as a trading chip.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

afobisme said:


> do we need more point guards? probably not. we need more big bodies, if anything.
> 
> after signing fisher, drafting java, and farmar's recent emergence.. trading kwame for andre would be bone headed move... unless we use him as a trading chip.


Exactly. Our biggest problem at PG is that we can't stop penetration. We've got guys that can shoot and score. Kidd is a solid defender but he's seen better days and Miller is not a good defender. I really don't care about assists and playmaking ability because the triangle offense is not conducive to one player dominating the ball like a PG does in other offenses. Steve Nash would be hard pressed to get more than six assists per game in this offense. Lets get a PF.


----------

